# Лечение при синдроме Персонейджа-Тернера



## vovak_85 (10 Янв 2012)

Добрый день! Подскажите, каким должно быть лечение при синдроме Персонейджа-Тернера? Много раз проходил обследование, не могли поставить диагноз. Наконец-то поставили то что похоже на мою проблему, а именно первоначально были боли в плечевом суставе, руку не мог поднять выше уровня плеча (лет 6 назад), потом началась медленная атрофия мышц, сначала мелкие мышцы кисти, потом частично мышцы предплечья, трицепс. периодически беспокоят боли в предплечье, жжение и непроизвольное подергивание мышц. Лечение прописали, но толку нет (возможно пока). Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по поводу лечения и может быть какие-нибудь советы. Спасибо.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (10 Янв 2012)

vovak_85 написал(а):


> Добрый день! Подскажите, каким должно быть лечение при синдроме Персонейджа-Тернера? Много раз проходил обследование, не могли поставить диагноз. Наконец-то поставили то что похоже на мою проблему, а именно первоначально были боли в плечевом суставе, руку не мог поднять выше уровня плеча (лет 6 назад), потом началась медленная атрофия мышц, сначала мелкие мышцы кисти, потом частично мышцы предплечья, трицепс. периодически беспокоят боли в предплечье, жжение и непроизвольное подергивание мышц. Лечение прописали, но толку нет (возможно пока). Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по поводу лечения и может быть какие-нибудь советы. Спасибо.


 
Если диагноз верен, дебют заболевания был 6 лет назад и повторных рецидивов не было, то лечение неспецифическое: важное значение имеют лечебная гимнастика и физиотерапевтические процедуры (предупреждающие развитие "замороженного" плеча), витамины гр. В (например, нейробион, комбилипен и др.), антихолинэстеразные препараты (типа нейромидин) и др. препараты для купирования нейропатической боли (антидепрессанты, антиконвульсанты, трамадол и др.). НО при отсутствии улучшения в течение 6 лет - возможность существенного улучшения сомнительна (в отношении гипотрофии мышц и слабости мышц). Учитывая нетипичный дебют заболевания в отношении распределения слабости и гипотрофии мышц (6 лет назад и в последующем) - вероятно стоит более тщательно подойти к вопросу диагностики (дифференциальной диагностики) имеющегося у вас заболевания (! перечисленные выше препараты "озвучены" для ознакомления, а не как конкретная рекомендация для применения).


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2012)

Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> Если диагноз верен, .......  вероятно стоит более тщательно подойти к вопросу диагностики (дифференциальной диагностики) имеющегося у вас заболевания ).


Полностью Согласен. Синдром "замороженного плеча" закономерный исход многих патологий. описываемых,чаще в виде синдромов. Это имеет больше практического смысла.
Обьединение и описание синдромокомплексов в название болезни, где этиология  прописана, мягко говоря невнятно, вводит в заблуждение пациента и врачей.
Нужно обратиться к специалисту вертебрологу. неврологу-мануальному терапевту для уточнения синдрома.
После этого, можно будет кое-что посоветовать по лечению и реабилитации.
Другой вариант: опишите более подробно что? когда? в какой последовательности болело. Какие изменения на каком этапе течения заболевания происходили.
Для помощи в составлении вопросов нам. почитайте в и-нете про синдром Наффцигера, Фолкнера-Уэддла, Дежерина-Клюмпке, Клиппеля-Фейля...
У ортопедов в ходу: плечелопаточный периартроз, импиджмент вращательной манжетки плеч. сустава....
Если что-то похожее встретите - сообщите. нам будет проще сориентироваться...


----------



## vovak_85 (15 Дек 2012)

Может кто-нибудь из консультирующих здесь врачей прочитать снимки МРТ шейного отдела и головы? Возможно описанные мной выше проблемы будут иметь логичное объяснение...


----------

